# 2012 Mustang GT 5.0 coupe - Entry level SQ (attempt)



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

2012 Mustang with the must basic stereo, 4 speaker non amplified CD player am/FM.

Plan is to keep it simple, clean sound good and look factory.

The exuipment:

Source : Stock
Processor : Alpine pxe-h660
Front stage : Apline spx pro17 /bi-amped
Rear ambiance : Alpine spx pro17 /bi-amped
Sub Stage : DC lvl2 8"
Mids amp : Alpine pdx 4.150
Tweeter amp : Alpine pdx 4.100
Sub amp : Alpine pdx 1.600
Power/gnd wire : main - knu kol 0awg , distro to amps - knu kol 4awg.
Sound deadener - raamat/sds


Nothing set in stone and things may change as progress is made and more research is done or as suggestions are made.

Here is the car.











First start with figuring out where and how to mount the mids.









How the factory crap mounts is not directly to the door but the a baffle.









Next devising the plan for mounting. Made my adapters out of 1/4 mdf, installed t-nuts to secure the speaker to adapter and coated the whole assembly with a asphalt based spray sealer coating.

Using stock speaker to create a template onto cardboard for the mid adapters.









Mounting trace for alpine mid on car board template.









What it looks like.









Have to remove some mounting tabs from the factory baffle.

























Test fit all pieces.
































Fits good.....

Some comparison shots of the stock mid and alpine.

























Factory baffle and speaker had some foam gasket on it, interesting.


















OK now to copy my template over to the 1/4 mdf.

















































Drilling holes and router.

























Test fit mdf adapter.

































Attached adapter to factory baffle with the factory screws and some rubberized non hardening gasket maker/searer.

























Now to give it all a coat of the rubberized/asphalt sealant.

























Add some temporary foam gasket and attach to door.

















What gets blocked by the dash.









.....


Next will be tweeter location and mounting.

Mids will come back off so I can run new wire and do some sound deadener. But until I find a place for the tweeter I will not run the wire.


So Next Tweeters.


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

Today I worked on tweeter location and wired up the mids with the factory plugs just temporary, as I will be running new speaker wire.

Attached stock plug onto the alpine mid and had to reroute the door wire to inside the door, had to take apart the connector the route it as it woukding pass through the small hole.










































It was surprisingly simple to take apart and reassemble...

Now I had a few ideas about where to mount the tweeters, any spot not easily modified to be hidden was out of the question. My two options where, a-pillar or sail panel. I tried a test fit into the a pillar and their just wasn't enough room for where I wanted to mount them so The sial panel it will be. Only thing is my driver side sail panel is different from the pass side as it houses the power mirror control.

















Want to keep the piece I cut out if I ever need it.

































Sacraficial tool box, thanks for the plastic..  this worked out really well, it is a ruff texture and will bond nicely.








Cut to shape and heated up to follow rounded off edge.








This stuff sucked at bonding them together








But this stuff worked great..
Pc-7 epoxy , it a 2 part paste working time is about an hour full cure in about 8 hours. And when cured it has a plastic like feel, sands very easy but hold very well.


































Drilled hole for my tweeter.

































So the sail panels when in the car are Angeles down so the tweeter cannot be mounted directly to the panel, so I found a great fix after some thinking, also I have no mounting hardware...

The design.








This will be a tight fit...
























I had a thick cardboard cylinder that was also a perfect fit, cut a few pieces with different angles
















And this is how it will go together


















Now I need to find the right angle in the car, attach them to the panels and wrap the sail panels in speaker cloth.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice job on retro fitting the tweeter pod...


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very good work


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

Some progress today, both tweeter pods are done just need to be wrapped. I have some fabric I will try out.

I would like to add that I am not a professional, I have built my fair share of systems but not that are this involved with me fabricating everything ,techflex , heatshrink, custom harnesses and soundprocessors.

So any advice or help is appreciated. 

I was thinking of running a different mid as these alpines seems that they would lack any real mid bass lower that 100hz. Thoughts?


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

OK so messed around with different angles, best was passenger pointed at drivers head and driver side pointed straight across to pass side tweeter. The angle would have been way too steep for the driver side to point at drivers head and would interfere with the mounting ring I made it would all hit the door metal.

























Had to remove some plastic fins.
































On the door panel/card








My attempt at covoring them.








Actually 2 layers of different materials.









I used hot glue to fix the cardboard tube to the tweeter ring and then hot glued that to the sail panel. Everything fits tight and secure.

Now I can run my wires and do some deaener, I have some 16awg monster cable on order along with techflex and heat shrink tubes.

Thank for looking.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Love the way u did the tweeter install very nice


----------



## QWK11gt (Sep 22, 2012)

I like it. Just 1 question: What about the power mirror controls? Are you moving them elsewhere or just leaving it unplugged?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice job, so far....thanks for sharing

more pics please!


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

wow looking awesome


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Ive done some more work and will poat the pics soon. I worked on deadening the doors and running some wire through the molex plugs.

The mirror control will still be connected i have not yet found a natural location for it. I have a few ideas, one envolves using a slimmer mirror control from another car.

Thanks will update soon.


----------



## Emilio Eltz (May 28, 2009)

nice job.

the tweeter instalation was fantastic


----------



## iWIn11 (Nov 11, 2012)

I too have a new 5.0 and I am definitely interested in seeing how this all comes together.


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Any update on this install?? My brother-inlaw has 2013 deciding on what route to go!! Where did you move the drivers side mirror control too?


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

Old thread sorry. I will try and update for those thay where interested.

System has changed twice from when I first started.

Front stage : JL C5 mids with Spx twetters passive on the C5 cover , JL 8w3 v2 in door panel (factory sub location)

Rear stage: none

Hu: Pioneer appradio 3

Sound processor : mosconi 4x6

Amp : JL hd900/5

Sub : SD2 10 @.75 cubes spare tire well.


Also speaker baffels are not MDF anymore. Went to that cutting board material. 

Moved the mirror control to the window switch panel bellow the buttons looks and works better thannstock IMO.

Will post some pics when I get a chance.

Thanks.

@Buckyibf

@iWin11


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

valant_94gt said:


> I was thinking of running a different mid as these alpines seems that they would lack any real mid bass lower that 100hz. Thoughts?


Have you sealed your doors up at all? Though those Alpines are known to have a weak-ish midbass.


----------



## valant_94gt (Jul 5, 2012)

Mless5 said:


> Have you sealed your doors up at all? Though those Alpines are known to have a weak-ish midbass.


Yes . SecondSkin and adhesive backed foam . large opens where sealed. The Alpines did NOT have good mid bass. I ran them no lower than 120 , anything lower was junk . 

Now I have the JL C5 mid, and a premium door panel which has an enclosure for a 8" woofer with JL 8w3v2.

Bass output is good with the C5 alone but a good blend is possible now with the 8's.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great build on the first run. Would like to see your updates!


----------

